# How to sew patches on my jacket..



## yuppicide

I've never sewn before, but want to sew some patches on a jacket. What would be my easiest way to do it? Should I be purchasing a sewing machine?

I have a zip hoodie sweatshirt kind of thing. I'd like some patches on the arms and some on the back and front. They're all different sizes and colors and shapes. Some round, some rectangle, some square.

I could pay someone to do it for me, like the Chinese lady at the dry cleaners, but she gave me a funny look asking why I want to sew patches onto a jacket. Then I got the idea maybe I can do it myself instead. I had asked someone on here and they said they'd charge me like $60 per patch because they take 2 hours to do it. That's ridiculous! I don't know anyone who takes 2 hours just to sew one patch and who charges that much. If people who sew get $30 an hour then I'm in the wrong career.

Also, if you do reccommend a sewing machine which should I buy? Take a look at Walmart and if you see something I should buy let me know and what else I'll need and I'll go buy it all tommorow. I'd like something towards the inexpensive side because the only thing I'll ever use this for is patches on my jackets.

By the way, I'd rather not do it by hand if possible, but if that is what you suggest I'll give it another try. Also, are those handheld "handy" type sewing machines any good to get? You know those $7 as seen on tv type things?


----------



## steff bugielski

No machine needed. Are you sewing them only this one time or many hoodies? If this one time send it to me I'll do it for you. To do yourself it is easy. Decide where you want the patch. Be sure there are no pull or wrinkles in the sweatshirt. Remember the sweatshirt has some stretch to it so the patch might have to stretch too depending on where it is, elbow is probably the only place it might matter. Pin the patch into place with either straight pins or safety pins. Thread your needle and remeber to knot the end of the thread. Starting on the wrong side of the sweatshirt bring your needle up through the sweatshirt and patch along the edge of the patch. The distance in from the edge of patch tells youy how much of the thread you will see when done. Then go back down into the sweatshirt only alongside of the patch and slightly above the first stitch, 1/8". Repeat all the way around. When done bring thead to the back of the sweatshirt and knot it through some of the sweatshirt that lies under the patch, for strength.
Good Luck


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio

yuppicide,
What are your patches going to be made of ? Are you going for a frayed-edge look ? or something neat and tidy ? Denim patches with the edges not turned under might not be too difficult to do. Just sew 1/4 inch from the raw edge in a running stitch, not perfect stitches, just kind of close, you know, in and out with spaces showing on the outside. When you wash the sweatshirt just trim off the ravely stings, unless you like the look.


----------



## yuppicide

These are just patches I picked up in the mall.

Some are band logos, some are old school game related patches.


----------



## mamajohnson

The way I do those is with invisible thread (it is a pain sometimes tho). Basically it is like a real lightweight fishing line. I just sew over the edge of the patch into the clothing, all the way around, like steff said. You can use a thread that matches the border on the patch so it doesnt show as much. I would think this would be a great way to start sewing. I would rather hand sew patches than use a machine anyday.
Can't imagine someone charging so much to do it! I can sew one on in way less than an hour, and yes it will look good.

Good luck with it!


----------



## CJ

Heck yes just sew them on by hand. If you're after that rustic look, a blanket stitch would look great around the patches. You can probably google "hand embroidered blanket stitch" and see some examples.

As for hourly sewing... I don't sew for hire, but I wouldn't hire myself out for under $25 an hour. I believe I'm worth it!


----------

